# NFL Free Agents 2009



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

1. *Albert Haynesworth*, DT, Tennessee Titans: *signed with the redskins for a huge contract!!!!*

2 *Jason Brown*, C, Baltimore Ravens: He's a power player in the middle who is just now entering his prime. He's better blocking for the run than as a pass protector. Will cash in big in this period.

3. *Chris Canty*, DE, Dallas Cowboys: He's a big defensive end who can play the run. He's not a great pass rusher but might entice some 3-4 teams.

4. *Antonio Smith*, DE, Arizona Cardinals: He had a great playoff run, showing off pass-rush skills. That is why he will get overpaid in this market. Intriguing, but not as good as the money he will make.

5. *Bryant McFadden*, CB, Pittsburgh Steelers: He's a solid starter and teams are always looking for corners. Plus, his best football will come in the next three years.

6. *Stacy Andrews*, T, Cincinnati Bengals: He tore up his knee late last season, but he's made good progress. He should be ready for the open of the 2009 season. Knee injuries don't cripple linemen. He's an ascending player.

7. *Jonathan Vilma*, LB, New Orleans Saints: In his first season with the Saints, he showed why he is a good 4-3 linebacker and why the Jets miscast him as a 3-4 inside backer. The Saints want him back, but he will be tough to keep.

8.* DeAngelo Hall*, CB, Washington Redskins: *re-signed!!!*

9.* Bart Scott*, LB, Baltimore Ravens: *signed with the jets!*

10. *Igor Olshansky*, DT, San Diego Chargers: He's a solid 3-4 end who can hold up against the run. Can he play inside in a 4-3 defense is the big question.

11. *Philip Buchanon*, CB, Tampa Bay Buccaneers: He started last year for the Bucs, and at 28 he still has some good football left. He's another player who is a perfect second corner.

12. *Ray Lewis*, LB, Baltimore Ravens: Age moves him down, but for a team looking for a two-year hit he can help. That team better have big people to keep guards off him.

13. *Kurt Warner*, QB, Arizona Cardinals: He'll play in Arizona, which is why he's down this list. Like Lewis, he's a two-year player.

14. *T. J. Houshmandzadeh*, WR, Cincinnati Bengals: He'll be looking for No. 1 receiver money and I don't think he's that guy. Somebody will.

16. *Fred Taylor*, RB, Jacksonville Jaguars: *signed with the Patriots. a perfect fit.*

17. *Jabari Greer*, CB, Buffalo Bills: He has started 23 games the past two seasons and should be getting a lot of attention when the period opens. He's a good No. 2 corner.

18. *Jovan Haye*, DT, Tampa Bay Buccaneers: He's not a big defensive tackle at 285 pounds, so he has to play in the right system. The Bucs were perfect for him; he started the past two seasons. He has to play in a similar system.

19. *Gerald Sensabaugh*, S, Jacksonville Jaguars: Were it not for his off-the-field issues, he'd be higher on this list. He was the Jaguars' best defender in the final five games of last season.

20. *Andra Davis*, LB, Cleveland Browns: At 30, he's not the player he was a few years ago. But he had 90 tackles last season and can still be a productive NFL linebacker.

21. *Mike Peterson*, LB, Jacksonville Jaguars: He had a falling out with Jack Del Rio, leading to his benching, but he still led the team in tackles. He has two good years left.

22. *Jermaine Phillips*, S, Tampa Bay Buccaneers: He turns 30 in March and the Bucs like backup Sabby Piscatelli, which is why he's probably gone. He played well in 2007, tailed off some last season, but he can help a team in need of a starting strong safety.

23. *Byron Leftwich*, QB, Pittsburgh Steelers: After spending 2008 as a backup in Pittsburgh, it's time for him to start again. He's more than capable.

24. *Marcus Washington*, LB, Washington Redskins: The Redskins released him for money reasons. He played only 22 games the past two seasons because of hamstring issues.

25. *Sean Jones*, S, Cleveland Browns: He's a solid strong safety who isn't great in coverage. But he does play well in run support.

26. *Rocky Bernard.* DT, Seattle Seahawks: Bernard is 308 pounds and plays with quickness. He started 15 games last season, but he turns 30 in April. Even so, he's got some talent.

27. *Michael Boley*, LB, Atlanta Falcons: He had a good season two years ago, but fell off last year. Some off-field issues led to that. He can still play.

28. *James Sanders*, S, New England Patriots: He's a young safety who can run and hit. He had 64 tackles and one interception last season. At 25, he's worth a look.

29. *Chris McAlister*, CB, Baltimore Ravens: He's getting up in years and has injury issues last season, but he can still help a team for a year or two. When he's healthy, he can still cover well.

30. *Jon Stinchcomb*, T, New Orleans Saints: He has started at right tackle the past three seasons, and has played well at times. He isn't a mauler, but gets by with smarts and athletic ability.

31. *Ronald Bartell*, CB, St. Louis Rams: He's a young player who emerged last year in his first as a starter. He's the kind of rising player teams need to sign.

32. *Chauncey Davis*, DE, Atlanta Falcons: He is a situational pass rusher who thinks he's ready to start. He had four sacks last season. At 26, he is at the target age. The question is whether he's big enough at 270 pounds to be an every-down end.

33. *Chris Carr*, KR-CB, Tennessee Titans: He can be used as a nickel corner and a return man. He showed well for the Titans last year after coming over from the Raiders.

34. *Marvel Smith*, T, Pittsburgh Steelers: Injuries are the big thing with him. If not, he'd be higher on this list. He can be a quality left tackle when he's on the field, Medical is huge for him.

35. *Nate Washington*, WR, Pittsburgh Steelers: He's got good speed and has played well as a third receiver with the Steelers. Is he anything more than that? Probably not.

36. *Drayton Florence*, CB, Jacksonville Jaguars: He's a nickel back. Period. The Jaguars thought he was more, but then released him when they found out he wasn't.

37. *Brandon Jones*, WR, Tennessee Titans: He had his best season in 2008, which is a sign he is getting better. He isn't a No. 1 guy, but he could help as a second or third receiver.

38. *Khalif Barnes*, T, Jacksonville Jaguars: He has the ability to be a quality starter, but some off-the-field issues have stunted his development. If he's more focused, he can be a quality left tackle.

39. *Jeff Saturday*, C, Indianapolis Colts: *re-signed!*

40. *L.J. Smith*, TE, Philadelphia Eagles: The Eagles franchised him last year and then he didn't play well. This time, he hits the market. For a team looking for a pass-catching tight end, he's intriguing.

41.* Derrick Ward*, RB, New York Giants: He wants a chance to start, but he might just be a backup. If he's looking for starter money, he might not get it.

42. *Domonique Foxworth*, CB, Atlanta Falcons: *signed with the ravens*

43. *Laveranues Coles*, WR, New York Jets: He is getting up in the years, but he can still help a team with his speed. The Jets tired of his complaining.

44. *Marvin Harrison*, WR, Indianapolis Colts: He might still be able to help a team as a third receiver, but that's it. His best days are way behind him.

45. *Tra Thomas*, T, Philadelphia Eagles: His career is winding down and he didn't play up to his usual level last season, but he can still be a capable starter. The team that signs him can't go crazy, though, because he's coming to the end.

46. *Bert Berry*, DE, Arizona Cardinals: How much does he have left? He's entering his 11h season, which is a concern. He might be able to help in a situational role.

47. *Leigh Bodden*, CB, Detroit Lions: The Lions let him go for cap reasons, but he has starting-corner skills. With six years experience, he will get action.

48. *Jim Leonhard*, S, Baltimore Ravens: It's funny how one good season in the right system can help a career. Leonhard was a second-level free agent until this past season when he played for an injured Dawan Landry. Now he will get some action.​


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

*14. T. J. Houshmandzadeh, WR, Cincinnati Bengals: He'll be looking for No. 1 receiver money and I don't think he's that guy. Somebody will.*

I dont agree with you there. He is a top 10 receiver in the entire league......


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

To quote one Ozzy Osbourne,"Let the madness...begin".


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

dave29 said:


> *14. T. J. Houshmandzadeh, WR, Cincinnati Bengals: He'll be looking for No. 1 receiver money and I don't think he's that guy. Somebody will.*
> 
> I dont agree with you there. He is a top 10 receiver in the entire league......


i forgot to mention that i don't agree with many of those opinions either. they're not mine  and yes i agree that he's one of the top ten receivers in the game right now. lower top 10


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

brian dawkins is trying to get something done in denver according to espn


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

Steve615 said:


> To quote one Ozzy Osbourne,"Let the madness...begin".


yep


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

You forgot Rex Grossman, Bears QB, most of Chicago can't wait for him to be somewhere else.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Domonique Foxworth signed with the Ravens earlier today.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

RAD said:


> You forgot Rex Grossman, Bears QB, most of Chicago can't wait for him to be somewhere else.


you got that right!!!


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

Michael D'Angelo;2015339 said:


> Domonique Foxworth signed with the Ravens earlier today.


let me update that. thank you


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

here is a more detailed list of names you know and names you don't know that went into free agency last night at midnight.

http://www.kffl.com/static/nfl/features/freeagents/fa.php


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

kurt warner's agent talking to 49ers, sources are reporting to espn.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Albert Haynesworth gets a 7 year,$100 million deal with the Redskins.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d80ef8064&template=with-video-with-comments&confirm=true

Kerry Collins signs a 2 year,$15 million contract with the Titans.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d80efa6d0&template=with-video-with-comments&confirm=true

The Browns trade Kellen Winslow,Jr. to the Buccaneers for 2 draft picks.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d80ef91c4&template=with-video-with-comments&confirm=true


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

Steve615 said:


> Kerry Collins signs a 2 year,$15 million contract with the Titans.
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d80efa6d0&template=with-video-with-comments&confirm=true
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d80ef91c4&template=with-video-with-comments&confirm=true


yeah the titans have plenty of money to throw around now for not being able to sign albert


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

rey_1178 said:


> i forgot to mention that i don't agree with many of those opinions either. they're not mine  and yes i agree that he's one of the top ten receivers in the game right now. lower top 10


My bad, with no link or quotes, I thought you wrote it


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

rey_1178 said:


> yeah the titans have plenty of money to throw around now for not being able to sign albert


Yeah...I imagine the Titans will be looking at some defensive linemen in the upcoming draft...in regards to Collins,local network media reports that he turned down better contract offers because he "wanted to stay in Nashville".


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Pats send Matt Cassel and Mike Vrabel to the Chiefs for a second round pick in the 2009 draft.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d80efe755&template=with-video-with-comments&confirm=true

Brian Dawkins signs 5 year,$17 million deal with the Broncos.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d80efe6f7&template=with-video-with-comments&confirm=true


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Matt Cassel is just what the Chiefs needed.....
Tyler Thigpen will be a good backup as well.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

dave29 said:


> Matt Cassel is just what the Chiefs needed.....
> Tyler Thigpen will be a good backup as well.


i agree.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

The Cowboys trade CB Anthony Henry to Detroit for QB Jon Kitna.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d80eff358&template=with-video-with-comments&confirm=true


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Veteran linebacker Keith Brooking signs a 3 year contract with the Cowboys.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d80eff70d&template=with-video-with-comments&confirm=true


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

I knew Vilma was staying put. The new Def. Coach loves him and Vilma didn't wanna leave either. Vilma is the the kind of guy you can build a defense around. If the Saints can create a solid defense I think we'll have as good as a shot as anybody.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I suspect that with all the musical chairs for free agents...it will be nearly impossible to forecast how any team will do this next year.....the NFL is getting both neutered among all its teams and laced with primadonnas.

This years free agent list is actually very poor, containing mmostly past-their-peak players - and they'll still get overpaid by some desperate teams.

The teams growing with young talent will have their way in the NFL over the next 10 years....not through free agency.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

The Rams make Jason Brown the league's highest paid center,with a 5 year,$37.5 million deal.
$20 million of the contract is guaranteed.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d80efe0a4&template=without-video-with-comments&confirm=true


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Broncos QB Jay Cutler thinks his days in Denver are numbered.
From denverpost.com:

http://www.denverpost.com/breakingnews/ci_11810112


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Brandon Jones signs a 5 year,$16.5 million deal with the 49ers.
$5.4 million of the contract is guaranteed money.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/news;_ylt=AsNwiXEcbc.tew9XnQavueIdsLYF?slug=ap-49ers-jones&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Steve615 said:


> Broncos QB Jay Cutler thinks his days in Denver are numbered.
> From denverpost.com:
> 
> http://www.denverpost.com/breakingnews/ci_11810112


Cutler's just being a baby, he's not going anywhere:lol:


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

Steve615 said:


> Broncos QB Jay Cutler thinks his days in Denver are numbered.
> From denverpost.com:
> 
> http://www.denverpost.com/breakingnews/ci_11810112


and it seems to me that a deal didn't go through since it looks like the coach for denver will receive the same treatment bill gives to any staff member that goes after an opportunity  this guy sure is one classy individual. :nono2:


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

I hate to see Albert go but I think the Titans will now be able to fill up other slots with much needed talent. Even at 13-3 last year they were not great.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

dave29 said:


> Cutler's just being a baby, he's not going anywhere:lol:


:lol:
Most likely,this is true...but,you know the media is always looking for a way to "stir the pot",so to say. 
It now seems that Cutler's agent,Bus Cook is "stirring the pot" himself. :sure: :grin:
More info at the following link,from Yahoo & AP:

http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/news?slug=ap-broncos-cutlerrift&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Steve615 said:


> :lol:
> Most likely,this is true...but,you know the media is always looking for a way to "stir the pot",so to say.
> It now seems that Cutler's agent,Bus Cook is "stirring the pot" himself. :sure: :grin:
> More info at the following link,from Yahoo & AP:
> ...


....keeping in mind that Bus Cook has also been Favre's agent for a long time...


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Steve615 said:


> :lol:
> Most likely,this is true...but,you know the media is always looking for a way to "stir the pot",so to say.
> It now seems that Cutler's agent,Bus Cook is "stirring the pot" himself. :sure: :grin:
> More info at the following link,from Yahoo & AP:
> ...


ESPN needs to find something else to talk about:lol: All that I have heard all day is this Cutler story. :eek2:


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

dave29 said:


> ESPN needs to find something else to talk about:lol: All that I have heard all day is this Cutler story. :eek2:


:lol:
More media outlets should pick up on this story soon,if they haven't already.  :sure:

From Yahoo Sports:
"Astounding allegations" are being made about Pats coach Bill Belichick in regards to the trade that sent QB Matt Cassel to the Chiefs for a second round draft pick.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/blog/shutdown_corner/post/Astounding-allegations-Bill-Belichick-did-somet?urn=nfl,144951


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From nfl.com:
Free-agent QB Kurt Warner talks with 49ers,visits with team today.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d80f07624&template=with-video-with-comments&confirm=true


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

A new addition to the free-agent listings.
From nfl.com:
The Redskins have released veteran DE Jason Taylor after one season.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d80f07aea&template=without-video-with-comments&confirm=true


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Nate Washington signs with Titans
http://blogs.nfl.com/2009/03/02/titans-sign-wr-washington-dt-haye/


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

ESPN reports T.J. Whosyourmama is signing with Seattle


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

dave29 said:


> ESPN reports T.J. Whosyourmama is signing with Seattle


i wanted this guy in miami. we need a veteran in our wr group to help the youngsters.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

rey_1178 said:


> i wanted this guy in miami. we need a veteran in our wr group to help the youngsters.


Pennington wants Coles there pretty bad.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From nfl.com:
Kurt Warner stays with the Cardinals..2 years,$23 million.
$19 million of the contract is guaranteed.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d80f11d07&template=with-video-with-comments&confirm=true


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

dave29 said:


> Pennington wants Coles there pretty bad.


Coles ends up in Cincinnati,with a 4 year,$28 million contract.

http://blogs.nfl.com/2009/03/04/benglas-sign-wr-coles/


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Steve615 said:


> Coles ends up in Cincinnati,with a 4 year,$28 million contract.
> 
> http://blogs.nfl.com/2009/03/04/benglas-sign-wr-coles/


Yep, heard it a little bit ago. Thats too much money for him, but they had to fill the gap somehow......
He was probaly the best WR left on the market.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From nfl.com:
Broncos sign 2 more free agents,QB Chris Simms and RB J.J. Arrington.

http://blogs.nfl.com/2009/03/04/broncos-continue-signing-spree-with-simms-arrington/

That should make Cutler feel better,eh? :sure: :grin:


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

dave29 said:


> Yep, heard it a little bit ago. Thats too much money for him, but they had to fill the gap somehow......
> He was probaly the best WR left on the market.


I agree. and for that i would've kept T.J.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

dave29 said:


> Pennington wants Coles there pretty bad.


true. i was hoping miami would've signed a veteran wr but that seems unlikely now. and T.O. is not even a question :nono: it's more of a HELL NO!!!:grin:


----------

